# Internet question



## VictoriaOff

Hi! 
My boyfriend and I recently decided that we're going to move to Thailand September 2016. We are both graphic designers and since are work is mostly online, we can basically work anywhere as long as we have internet. What I would like to know is what can I expect from the internet in Phuket (best places, worst, prices, etc...)

Also, what's it like to buy art supplies in Thailand? 

Thank you so much!
Victoria


----------



## Happynthailand

you will need a work premit,to work in thailand,if working with out one big fine and deported
as for internet phuket it is good,most of thailand has internet now +wifi
most of the bigger book stores sell art supplies


----------



## VictoriaOff

We both work as freelancers, so we have a long list of clients from all around the world. 
All we need is good internet. 
Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Happynthailand

working on line is a gray area here in thailand,
a lot of people do it,they just don't talk about it,
and the internet is good here in thailand
you will have to figure out what type of visa you will need


----------



## dhream

This question is perennial. Look, at best you will get extended tourist stay. 90 days and maybe 6 months max. any non immigrant O visa can no longer be fudged since the coup. The only people who can do what you plan areover 50 on retirement extension and they have to keep a very low profile and have onerous 90 day reports until they croak. It is possible to actually start a company in your skill area, but you face so many bureaucratic hurdles and start up costs specifically designed to discourage non thai businesses that it's not worth your while. i'm sorry 2 sound negative but it is best 2 understand the reality here at present rather than find out once you've moved everything you own over here to start a new life. And that will be duty payable too by the way.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

Happynthailand said:


> you will need a work premit,to work in thailand,if working with out one big fine and deported
> as for internet phuket it is good,most of thailand has internet now +wifi
> most of the bigger book stores sell art supplies


I find that a big divide exists among the growing band of travelers who can support themselves by working on line, and those who can't. Most of these international workers don't do any selling or consulting in the tropical countries they choose to settle in on either short term or long term basis, with most of their clients working in the industrialized countries.

So, Happyinthisland, how exactly would any Thai official discover what this couple is up to, if they get design work from clients back in Europe or North America.

I have no idea on these answers and hope you can provide, as you imply that Thai officials have been ferreting out these illegal internet workers:

1) Does a band of Thai gov't employed hackers exist who scour Internet traffic in their country to find emails, Facebook or instant chat traffic between Thai based unregistered foreigners and their international clients?

2) Do Thai officials examine PCs at ports of entry and exit to determine if their owners have been using them to illegally work in Thailand?

3) Since you write with apparent knowledge of foreigners who've worked on internet jobs for clients outside of Thailand while in the country and "if working with out one [work permit] big fine and deported", who have you known either in personally or by reading about in newspapers or seeing on TV about such legal action?

4) How else can Thais find out about foreigners working illegally via the internet?

5) How do you know that Thais even care about foreigners working on the internet for foreign clients, on work that has nothing to do with Thailand, nor deprives any Thai of a job? What exactly is the reasoning behind Thai officials trying to crack down on this practice?

Obviously, all the laws written to protect Thais from foreigners coming into the country and taking jobs Thais could do preceded the Internet. But, do you know of any Thai regulations or laws put in during this century to address foreigners working on the Internet but doing nothing to affect Thailand or Thais directly? Thanks.


----------



## dhream

MMM,

Your post raises some salient points. Thailand has easily Googled laws and regulations for those who sell online within Thailand, and those who establish a business here marketing Thai goods outside of Thailand. Neither of these, of course, cover our OPs situation.

Happyinthailand is actually correct, I doubt laws exist specifically to cover digital nomads, since they don't have to! Because, if VictoriaOff or anyone else is generating income online in such a way that has no bearing on Thailand, apart from the fact they are physically present in Thailand while they do so, they are still going to need a visa of some description, to simply lawfully remain here, longer than the maximum permitted by a tourist exemption on entry, which, please correct me anyone, is six months. Also, those storied back to back visa runs are well and truly a thing of the past.

Anyone younger than 50 here is either: on an Ed visa (and they will test your Thai to ensure you have been going to school), or got work as an English teacher (proof again required). Or is on a multinational expat arrangement. The Ed visa is also not 'forever' obviously, so its pretty useless unless you really are only here to learn.

As I mentioned before, short of very expensively, laboriously, and pointlessly registering their business here, they have the option of the Thailand Elite scheme. (Google it please don't ask me!) I hear some high net worth individuals use this, but I think the ridiculously prohibitive initial AND ongoing cost restrict this to those who are first world WEALTHY, think private jets and superyachts.

This is Thailand of course, and there may be younger people who have managed to game even the current regime, but I think for most now, its best to come over for six months, then move on, perhaps to Nam or Laos, from what I hear around the traps, it's just not worth the bother trying to stick around longer than that, and could get you deported or simply not allowed to re-enter until a significant time has elapsed (it is a year, I think, between tourist visits now, not great if all your kit is sitting in a Thai apartment somewhere!) Anyway, without wasting time looking up the exact details, all anyone needs to know is a tourist visa is finite, and totally unsuitable for long term residency purposes.

I have no idea why people insist on bothering with the Thai consular offices overseas, as all you need to do in the case of most industrialised passport countries is simply show up with a ticket out of here, and you'll get stamped in for free on arrival, getting visas ahead of time is costly, tiresome, and frankly pointless. 

I arrived here to 'retire' last year as a 'tourist' in February and was legitimately all sorted out by May. (Incidentally I renew my annual retirement extension of stay tomorrow).


----------



## sunandsands

Internet is very stable and reliable all over Thailand, although yes, it's most likely that you may encounter a problem with regards to the visa that you'd be holding while staying and working here. I heard from a friend that there are many online workers in Chiang Mai who were able to have a work permit, by being employed under a certain company or firm.


----------



## Bangkok Baz

Susan

I wouldnt describe the internet in parts of the ne as stable


----------



## expatbrit

Bangkok Baz said:


> Susan
> 
> I wouldnt describe the internet in parts of the ne as stable


I agree. It's pretty stable and pretty fast in big cities, but out in the sticks it can get a bit hit and miss, although it is improving. But the OP plans living in a big city so they shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## expatbrit

dhream said:


> This question is perennial. Look, at best you will get extended tourist stay. 90 days and maybe 6 months max. any non immigrant O visa can no longer be fudged since the coup. The only people who can do what you plan areover 50 on retirement extension and they have to keep a very low profile and have onerous 90 day reports until they croak. It is possible to actually start a company in your skill area, but you face so many bureaucratic hurdles and start up costs specifically designed to discourage non thai businesses that it's not worth your while. i'm sorry 2 sound negative but it is best 2 understand the reality here at present rather than find out once you've moved everything you own over here to start a new life. And that will be duty payable too by the way.


90-day reports are pretty easy, as you can do online or via regular mail. You only need to do them if you're in the country for 90 days, so if you travel or not you may not need to report very often, if at all.


----------

